# How high is too high for a fever in a 2.5 yo?



## BabyJay'sMom (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not a worry wart, and firmly believe in the body's ability to fight infection through fever, but when SHOULD I worry!?! I know that sounds funny, but what # do you consider an indicator of maybe a Doc should have a look at your kid.

My 2.5 year old woke up from his nap yesterday whiny and cranky and didn't really improve much throughout the evening. I couldn't get him to eat much more than a few strawberries, and a few sips of water. He had a temp anywhere from 99.5 to 100.5, so I knew his body was fighting something. He had a warmish bath to cool down, and then I gave him a few drops of echinacea and some colloidal silver as I always do, and this morning he seemed to feel much better.

His fever was down to 99.0 when he woke up. I let him choose breakfast and lunch and he managed to eat a bunch of blueberries and strawberries, and about a container and a half of goats milk yogurt. I've been forcing sips of water on him and he doesn't complain too much. We had to drive my MIL to the airport, and when we got home he was not only tired, but looked pretty wilted too. It was 90 outside, but we do have AC in our car, so I was guessing his fever was up there again. I changed his diaper and put him in bed and then took his temp. 103. Hmmm, I thought to myself. I've taken it twice more since he's been sleeping, and it's been 102.6 and 102.8. When should I worry? And what should I do? I don't want to wake him up for a cool cloth or bath, as I know his body can use the rest to fight the infection, but I'm not too nuts about it getting much higher.

Thoughts? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No such thing. I would instead look at the *duration* of the fever and whether or not it fluctuates (fluctuates= virus, steady= bacterial as a rule... but not always) and the child's behavior.

Fever is not dangerous.

Treating fever does nothing medically. It's merely for comfort.

-Angela


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmm, I tried to vote but it is showing no votes at all. Weird. I tried to put 104, since that's when I would start worrying (I don't think I would take him to the doctor for temperature alone if he seemed okay, but I would worry).

I have noticed when I was working in a daycare that kids usually have a higher fever when they are napping. So maybe once he is awake and out of bed it will go back down a bit.

(ETA - now it let me vote.







)


----------



## MCKH (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
No such thing. I would instead look at the *duration* of the fever and whether or not it fluctuates (fluctuates= virus, steady= bacterial as a rule... but not always) and the child's behavior.

Fever is not dangerous.

Treating fever does nothing medically. It's merely for comfort.

-Angela

I agree with this basically. I've always been told: look at the child. Is he lethargic, listless and unwell appearing? Does the fever come right down with a dose of Motrin or Tylenol? Does the child perk up when the fever is reduced? Does the child have an appetite? Is the child extremely irritable or crying a lot? These are important clues as to how serious an illness is.

The height of a fever does not necessarily indicate a worse or better infection. Some gnarly diseases only have fevers in the 100-102 range, wheras some harmless viruses can produce sky-high fevers. The temperature at which I give a fever reducer is 101. A lot of my recent research indicates that a fever does not help fight off an illness (viruses and bacteria have no problem living in temperatures in the low 100s) but is just a byproduct of the immune system being activated. So, what I have learned is that letting a child sweat out a fever does nothing for recovery. I treat them if my child is obviously feeling ratty.

And I always worry, regardless, because I'm the mom.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree with the others that I look at the kids themselves. In fact, I don't really take temperatures. I can tell if there's a fever, and that's really all I need to know. Do they seem really lethargic, or really miserable? Are they sleeping way too much? Are they unwilling to eat or drink? Do they appear to be in pain of any kind? Are there any rashes or other symptoms?

If they're uncomfortable from the fever, I give Motrin or Tylenol. If the child perks up when the fever comes down, I worry less.

The one thing I'd be really watchful for is if the child appears to have a severe headache, or stiff neck. Those are symptoms of meningitis, and that's a serious emergency. I would also worry about a child that was really unresponsive, or who appeared to be getting dehydrated.

Otherwise, I usually ride out a fever without a doctor, unless there seems to be signs of something more serious wrong. I have no problem giving Tylenol or Motrin, though, to help the child be more comfortable.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

My DD (3 yrs old now) had a string of high fevers last fall and then again this spring. I don't medicate for fever and I only take temp if she looks and acts sick or something's "off".

Typically she will range from 102.5 to 104.6. She'd be up in the 104s a LOT at night, but (co)sleep pretty well, and still maintain drinking fluids so I would let it run hot, letting it do it's job.

One day she had been sick like that for 5 days- no other symptoms but fever. I went to take her temp b/c she was just sitting there, not really smiling and not getting better. It was 105.4. At that point, I gave her some tylenol and called the pediatrician. But not just because it was a very high fever- because she had been sick 5 day with no visible symptoms and was not getting better. I was worried about a UTI and had her cath'ed- negative.

Unfortunately, while I was able to put off abx one more day, when she was still at 104.6 at the ped's the next day, abx shots were administered (I really think if I'd said no, CPS would've been called) and Motrin was given etc. Right at the moment before the shots were administered, I saw pink spots on her head and neck. That rash spread but was not identifed as anything usual by 3 different peds. Shortly thereafter she got much better.

So I guess what I'm saying is I have to take the whole picture into account. I'm MUCH more concerned about a child with a fever of 102 if they have a stiff neck or they're constantly vomiting and not able to nurse or drink anything than I would be about a fever of 105 in a child who is happily playing and responsive. I think mother's intuition plays a huge role in knowing when it's more than just a little infection. The number on the thermometer has very little to do with that.

http://www.*********/a/west8.html

Quote:

The temperature at which I give a fever reducer is 101. A lot of my recent research indicates that a fever does not help fight off an illness (viruses and bacteria have no problem living in temperatures in the low 100s) but is just a byproduct of the immune system being activated. So, what I have learned is that letting a child sweat out a fever does nothing for recovery.
I don't know about that. In the research I've done personally, it seems pretty clear that *not* allowing fever can cause harm in some situations, either extending the length of illness or increasing the severity/risks. Not to mention what the antipyretics can do to the system.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I think the Dr. Sears site on fevers is pretty helpful http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp


----------

